# Dead engine



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

My Bachmann Santa Fe 350 engine stopped working today. It had started to make loud squealing noise after about 30 min of operation. I have heard the same noise from cheap bronze berrings in fan motors. I put one drop of Sewing machine oil on each end of the motor and the noise stopped. All was fine for about 4 hours of "play" time. The noise started again and then the engine stopped and the headlight went out. I looked at the end of the armature and there is melted plastic around it. I guess it is really dead? Did the hot oil strip the insulation from the motor wiring inside the little round motor? The motor is about the size of three silver dollars stacked together.

Does any one have a disassembly plan? This was a used train set, I do not have any papers or diagrams. It did not show up on net searches. How should I go about trying to repair/troubleshoot this?

The circuit board on top of the engine has KADER 8102 in the copper foil, and the number 30611 in 1/4" white letters. On the weight box underneath,it reads Bachmann - Hong Cong.

I know the oil was a bad Idea, never again without a manual and the proper oil.

Thanks, from a rookie.


----------



## vtecnturbo (Dec 24, 2009)

i just opened the holiday train set by bachmann the other day for my daughter. here a photos of the engine break down and an address W/ phone for service i know they have lifetime warranties. 

























sorry to hear about your loss  the quality is so so of the photos i sorry for that it was the fastest i could get them up taking them with my cell phone. hope this helps.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

I doubt that the sewing machine oil killed it. Bachmann trains just don't seem to have a long run life. If you want an engine that will provide years of service, I would suggest you get one from Athearn or Atlas. I doubt the Bachmann is worth the time or effort to repair.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sadly the "Kader" tells the whole story...it simply wasn't made for much more than the toy set crowd. The oil at best only finished off what was already going on...



















...more heartaches awaited in the drive train in the future...










As was recommended before, pick up an Athearn or Atlas, they will faithfully serve you for a very long time.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Life Like if as bad or worse than Bachmann with those pancake motors. I have to agree that the Athern are excellent.


----------

